# New TriFuel Robins Subaru Generator



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Brand new Robins Subaru RGV4100 Watt generator. Factory installed Tri-fuel. Will run on gasoline, propane, or natural gas. I just took it out of the box. With the Tri-fuel conversion it was over $2000.00 new. (Look it up on the internet). Electric Start, has economy mode. Comes with regulator and new Duracell battery. These are one of the best Generators on the market, every bit as good if not better than a Honda. Read the reviews. Selling for $600.00 firm.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Great price!


----------

